# Camper Doors



## jwstewar

We are getting ready to buy a camper. It is an older model, it is a 1984 Scotty 28' long with two doors. My Aunt and recently passed Uncle had it. I've been around this camper its entire life. I used to be the one that would set it up and tear it down when Unkie would be at work so I'm very familiar with it. We are paying $1500 for it. We figure that we buy, fix it up a little, and start camping. If we like it after a year or 2 we would up grade to a camper w/ a couple of slide outs. (Maybe by that time I'll have my truck with a Duramax -hint to Monica ). My Aunt is getting rid of it because she bought an '03 23 footer that doesn't need any work because she isn't able to. (Her son now pulls it and sets it up for her, but doesn't have time to do the fix up as he already has TOO MANY irons in the fire so to speak.

In the mean time this one needs a bit of TLC and fix up. As Unkie got older he wasn't able to keep up on things the best and didn't want to admit that he couldn't anymore and we didn't want to admit that he couldn't either. We are going to start by sanding (only where needed) the ceiling and repaint it and to remedy what caused this we are going to replace the roof vents. While we are going it we are going to replace the interior lights (they have paint on them from previous ceiling paintings). It also needs a toilet. Looks like Unkie didn't get completely winterized and it busted. So before I replace the toilet we are going to remove the carpet and existing linoleum and replace all of it with the self stick floor tile. Carpet isn't terrible, but it is 23 years old and Monica doesn't like the color (therefore it has to go).  I'm also going to replace all of the exterior lights. A couple of lenses are missing and I know they haven't working consistently for years. I'll replace and avoid the hassle. This along with a new Prodigy brake controller for the truck we are looking around $700. Water heater works and doesn't leak, stove, furnace, A/C all work. Fridge was replaced in the last 3 or 4 years with an electric only house fridge. They found one that fit the hole exactly and actually looks pretty good. Tires are about 5 years old, didn't see any signs of cracking. Awning worries me a bit. It was replaced about '96 because of a heavy rain that bent the old one (ironically it busted Mom & Dads too on that trip). But I saw what looks like rust on one end of, though I'm not sure where that came from. If it is bad, we'll take our 10x12 screen house or our 10x20 canopy with us to use for awhile. Not nice, but would work for awhile.

Biggest problem are the doors. The skin is starting to come off of them. I'm going to try to do repair, just not sure how feasible this is. So as a back-up, I've been searching for replacements. Holy Cow are these bad boys expensive + EXPENSIVE Shipping. So far the cheapest I have found doors is $300 + around $135 for shipping - per door. Hate to put $1000 in doors for a $1500 camper. Anyone know a place I could get a decent price on doors?

BTW, we should pick it up next week. My aunt still has a few things in it and they (her, my cousins, and parents) are camping at the Ross County Fair this week.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Jim,
Not a bad price at all, if it only needs $700 to sharpen it up.
I have no idea how Scotty did theirs but on some brands the flooring is laid down before any walls are built. That means the floor covering is glued to the subfloor and walls built on top of it. Just something to be aware of.
If the door skin is bubbling and starting to come off, there may be water damage behind the skin. Post's Traveland on Westerville Rd has shelves full of replacement doors and windows. They "may" even have some door metal there too, I don't know. Some parts are high there, but you already know that camper parts are expensive after looking for doors.

Here's their website for parts


----------



## jwstewar

Thanks for the link Jerry. I'll give them a call tomorrow. I will also call Holmans and Tom Raper in Cincinnati. I've gotten pretty good prices from them in the past. I want to get a ball park price, though I think I'm going to try to rebuild first. Might be a little more determined to fix it if I know the price.  I also won't order until the camper is here and I can get an accurate measurement of the rough opening.

You are correct on how the floor is put down. I figured I would just cut to carpet and linoleum as close as possible to the cabinets and stuff. I think it will turn out OK.

We've already bought some of the new clearance lights, the tile for the floor, and paint and sandpaper for the ceiling.

I need to get the order placed so that I can get the brake controller. If I spend $499 I get free shipping and right now my order is $474. I think I spend $25 more, might as well get something out of it vs. just paying for shipping.


----------



## Doc

Congrats on the new camper.  Sounds like quite a deal.  

My daughter and SIL just bought a 37' 2003 5th wheel camper.  It has the slide outs that you mentioned (3 of them).  Boy do they make the rooms bigger.   Camping trailers have come a long way .... you can hardly call it camping anymore.  They are just to darn nice.


----------



## jwstewar

Wow Doc, that is a big camper and with the slide outs it must weigh a ton. What are they going to pull that with? I'm assuming a 3500 dually w/ diesel?

I'll be pulling ours with my half ton Silverado. I've actually pulled Mom & Dad's 30 footer with it and it pulls just fine. Don't even realize it is back there. Now I've never taken to any mountainous areas either, but if going far it would be just as cheap and a lot easier to stay in a motel. I would say all of our trips will be less than 150 miles one way and probably 99% of them being less than 30 miles.


----------



## Doc

jwstewar said:


> Wow Doc, that is a big camper and with the slide outs it must weigh a ton. What are they going to pull that with? I'm assuming a 3500 dually w/ diesel?



That's the funny part.  They don't have a tow vehicle for it ...and don't plan to get one.  They bought it for camping at the river lot.  The place they bought it from said you buy it 'WE' tow it.  So that made it easy for them.

It would be a tough one to tow I'd guess.  The unit was traded in on a smaller one .... the only reason one I could think of was it was just to big to haul around to various places.


----------



## jwstewar

Just placed the order. A couple of items are just needed to start a 25' 30 A extension cord and brake contoller. Total everything came to $586. That includes the cord & controller, new interior lights, new porch & taillights, door props and rollers, water heater door & water heater bypass kit (don't know what happened to the one that used to be on it), battery box, toilet, 3 new roof vents (one with a fan) and install kits for these. For everything that we got, I don't think the price was too bad. 

The new interior lights really didn't need replacing, but they'll help the looks they were $85 total so we could've save that, but in the long run it'll help the looks. The brake controller was $102 + 20 rebate. The ext cord was $34. So between those 3 things that is well over $200 that really shouldn't be considered part of the repair project.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Jim,
Here's another place on Fisher Rd, probably close to Phillipi Rd. They sell doors and windows but also say they are a wholesaler.


----------



## jwstewar

Man, I'm worn out. We brought the camper home Friday. Didn't do much to it other than I put the new brake controller in the truck. Yesterday we started on it. Started a little bit and then realized we needed some before pics. So you'll see a couple of items that we had already "worked" i.e. tearing the one curtain down and the stove torn apart.

Monica worked yesterday and washed all of the cabinets out and started a little bit of disassembly.


----------



## jwstewar

Yesterday I replaced the front vent. As you can see in the pics there was a crack in the actual vent housing. Think that was letting a little bit of water in? As you can see from the pics there is some signs of water. The wood is a little bit dark, but it is good and solid. I poked it with a screwdriver and the most I could get was a little dent (whew, was I glad - not sure how I would've fixed it.)

Replaced the bedroom vent today. It was more of the same.

Monica sanded the ceiling and just finished painting it and the bathroom & kitchen walls.

After I finished the vent I started on the front door. We had found some 1/8" textured fiberglass at Lowes yesterday. Said it was water proof. Seemed like it fit the bill pretty well. I knew the door had been apart and "Fixed" before. What they had done was just put a piece of metal around the wood to hold it together. But the one upright was pretty much gone. I made a new piece out of pressure treated wood. I also made a new piece of wood for the bottom. The wood around the lock wasn't rotten, but it was broken so I made a new one - well OK, I made 5 of them before I got it right.  Monica cleaned up the window frame and painted it with that plastic paint. Put it all back together with new stainless steel screws. Put it back on. The door wouldn't close.   It was just a touch too long and a double touch to wide. So I took it back apart and cut a little of the bottom and the one side. Put it back on. It fit OK length wise now, but it was still a little too wide.    and it was almost 10. I said it would have to wait until tomorrow. I also broke the latch for the door knob so we'll have to get a new latch assembly.

As you can see in the pic the current range hood is pretty rusted. We were going to paint it with a high temp paint, but we couldn't find white. Only black. Looking on Ebay we found a new range hood for $20 with $12 shipping. So for that price we decided it wasn't worth the effort.

We also didn't like the little microwave on the counter. We found one at Lowes for $80 that will fit in the one cabinet - where it would've have been had my Aunt opted for one when they bought it.

We also decided (for now) to do hardwood floor. Found it at a local closeout store. We got 4 boxes (23.xx Sq. ft. each) for $120. Hoping that is enough to do it. Also found a section of counter top for the kitchen for $30 at Lowes. Had just just planned on replacing the edge on the counter, but for that price decided to do the whole thing.

Guess I had better go get a shower so I can make the door close tomorrow before it rains.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That'll be nice when you get it done.


----------



## jwstewar

Monica gave everything another coat of paint yesterday. I worked on the door some more. Finally got it to open and close real nice. Still have to get a new lock for it though. I think it'll have to be a camper one as I don't think a standard house one will go narrow enough and the inside knob will be too big and hit the screen door. So for now we are using a bungy on the inside to hold it shut. I have a few things I need to order so a new lock is one. I took pictures but forgot them at home so I'll try to post tonight.

The other thing I worked on was exterior lights. I replaced the plug that goes in the truck. Also replaced the taillights. I now have brake lights/turn signals and back-up lights - but no running lights. I've removed all of the front clearance lights and the outboard rear and none of them have current. I've got power coming from the truck but none at any of the lights. I think I've got a broken wire somewhere. Just not sure how to go about finding it yet.......


----------



## bczoom

jwstewar said:


> I now have brake lights/turn signals and back-up lights - but no running lights. I've removed all of the front clearance lights and the outboard rear and none of them have current. I've got power coming from the truck but none at any of the lights. I think I've got a broken wire somewhere. Just not sure how to go about finding it yet.......


I get that problem a lot...
Actually, I may fix 2 trailers tonight that have that exact issue.
The brown wire is your running lights.  If you don't have them on either side, it may be in/near the plug or possibly a bad ground.

I test for voltage by using one of those wire piercing testers.


----------



## jwstewar

That is exactly what I've been doing.

I know I've got power coming from the plug. There is a break in the wire loom that I can get to the running light wire. There is juice there. I also just replaced the plug yesterday, so that helped eliminate that problem. Once all lights are working I'll go back and put the grease on them, just don't want to do that now because it makes trouble shooting messy. I also am 99% sure it isn't a ground issue because I have good brake/turn lights. I can piggy back (actually the same light, but using the voltage tester) on that ground and still not have taillights. Ironically I have good back-up lights. I've never seen those wired up on a trailer before, but by golly I gottem even though I can't pull at night since I don't have taillights.


----------



## bczoom

Don't take this the wrong way, but is your ball greased?

That little white wire for ground is quite often the fault point and a better ground from the trailer to tow-vehicle is needed.  If you can, use some alligator clips on a wire or some jumper cables or something and get yourself a good ground between the trailer and truck and see what that gives you.


----------



## jwstewar

Don't even have the trailer hooked up. I hate to depend upon the ball for ground. I will do everything I can to not have to rely on my balls. 

At this point I've even just connected my tester to the truck and knew I had juice because of the aforementioned split in the main harness and then tried touching several of the clearance light "power" wires.


----------



## bczoom

Let me play with mine tonight.  I'm talking lights, not balls.  
I'll let you know what my issue was.


----------



## jwstewar

Finally made it home so that I can post pics of the door. First pic is the door before we started. The rest of the pics are after. I ended reskinning both sides. I was originally only going to do the one. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. I will probably run a small bed of silicone along the frame of the door to help keep water out even though it is made out of treated lumber now - don't want ice getting in there and pushing the new skin out.

Didn't have much time tonight (had a consulting job after work and then had to stop by Mom & Dads and look at there truck - broken brake lines) but I did get to mess with the lights a little more. Took the last 3 rear inboard lights out. Still a no go. I then rigged up a pig tail from the truck to the left front marker light. I then have good juice and good ground going to all lights. I think this tells me there has to be a bad wire right at the front of the trailer. There are some screws at the bottom of the sheet metal. I think I'm going to take those out and see which way the wire goes and see if I can pull a new one through.


----------



## Doc

The door looks good.  Good luck with the lights.  Sounds like you have a handle on it.


----------



## bczoom

Nice job on the door!

I played with my trailer lights last night.  All worked but left turn signal.  After tinkering with it for awhile, I took a spare wiring harness and ran it to the light and it worked fine.  I'm going to be replacing the wiring today...


----------



## jwstewar

*Camper Rehab*

Hey BC, did you get your lights going?

I got mine working today. I hadn't messed with them any more. We pulled the couch out to remove the carpet and I found a fuse panel behind the couch. As soon as I removed the cover I saw the blown fuse. It had a 10A in it, I didn't have any 10s so I dropped a 20 in it for right now. At least I know I can get the lights working - as shown in the pictures. I've also put one of my new LED clearance lights on. It looked pretty cool. Once I get them all on I'll use some clear silicone around them to keep 'em nice and dry.


----------



## jwstewar

First a before picture of the kitchen. Next a couple of pics of what it looks like now. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out - except for all of the tools on the counter top. Still waiting on a new faucet. I was thinking it went throught the sink so I made sure I bought a 4" like was there. After doing the new counter top the faucet goes through it, I could have bought anything and put in. Oh well, live and learn. It should be here early this week. BTW, I've got a little piece of lumber behind that moulding and in front of the "legs" of the microwave to keep it in there. I also put a piece of OSB on each side to keep it from going back and forth. It might move a little, but not much.


----------



## jwstewar

We've also made some progress in the bathroom. First a couple of before pics.

We've painted the walls and then where over the tub we put in a new surround. I've overlapped it around the top of the tub, but I don't care for how it looks so I need something to cover it yet. I might get some PVC trim and glue it in place.

Now the bad news. I knew the floor was squishy under the toilet. But didn't know how bad until I started removing the linoleum. As you can see in the pic it was pretty bad. I wasn't really sure how to fix it since like Jerry said earlier the floor is put down and then everything is put in. We'll know that I probably couldn't go that far and fix it right, I got a piece of 3/4" B/C plywood and covered the whole floor in the bathroom. I was able to get some good solid flooring over by the tub and use screws there. I was then able to put in a new closet flange. I then put down some of the self stick floor tile. It only took 7 pieces to the the whole bathroom. I wanted to get some pictures but I forgot - I'll get some tomorrow. I don't want a little "step" to get up into the bathroom. Turns out a 7/16" sheet of OSB with the snaplock hardwood floor = a piece of 23/32" plywood. I'll then just cover the transition with one of the little metal strips and I think we'll be good to go. If this were a house or even something we planned on keeping forever I wouldn't have done it this way. But we plan on using it for a year or two and then we either like camping and we get one with a couple of slides or we don't like camping a cut our loses. Either way I with the leaks stopped I think the new plywood will last a long time.


----------



## Doc

Looking good!  You've about got her ready to roll.  
Have you decided on your first camping destination?


----------



## jwstewar

Haven't decided yet. Probably some place close in case something goes wrong.  Mom was saying that a bunch of the family wants to get together and go to Scioto Trail one weekend in September. So that will probably be the first one. I need to get some chilly weather yet so that I can make sure the furnace is working before we commit to go when it could get cool. We know the AC works - we've had it working overtime while we have been in there working.


----------



## bczoom

Looks good.

I got my lights working.  I had a bad wire in the harness so I replaced the wiring the whole distance.

I still had to tinker with the the back lights to get a good ground to the frame.


----------



## jwstewar

That was one reason why I went with the LCD clearance lights. They have a separate ground wire on them. Makes them a piece of cake to hook up to the camper that has a ground wire running everywhere. I had originally bought lights that grounded through the mounting screw. Couldn't figure out an easy way to do that one, was planning on having to put an eye on a wire to form a ground wire.


----------



## jwstewar

Had Jury Duty today so I got home a little sooner than normal. After a brief catnap I was able to go out and work on the camper some more. First are a couple of pics of the bathroom floor after my repair. Then finally with the potty mounted. 

Next pic is of the new tub surround and where it meets the tub. I'm not happy about this, but I haven't quite figured out what to do about it yet. One thing tha really makes it look bad is that nothing is square in a camper or at least the ones I've worked on.

I worked yesterday and finished today of covering the rest of the floor with 7/16" OSB. Combined with the laminate floor there is a very little height difference. I would've like a little larger piece of OSB, but I'm not sure who actually carries 1/2" anymore around here and besides I had the OSB sitting here in the garage and I got some of it out of the way. Other than a badly bruised toe from dropping a full sheet on it, it didn't cost me anything.

Finally the last pic is of the laminate floor we are putting down. It says to put down some foam. I wasn't planning on doing that as I don't think in a camper it would be necessary, anyone else think I should? BTW, in the one OSB pic you'll see a lot more floor looks like it is down. That was Monica's attempt. She wasn't alternating the joints or anything.

BTW, if I'm using too much space or nobody cares, I'll stop. But if you want me to, I'll keep documenting the process.


----------



## jwstewar

jwstewar said:


> LCD clearance lights.


 
Oooopps, just caught that. That should be LED clearance lights. I had been looking at Best Buy's website for small LCD TVs as I have a gift card for there from work. Thought that might be a nice little addition to the camper. Especially if I could find someone with an old Dish......


----------



## bczoom

jwstewar said:


> Finally the last pic is of the laminate floor we are putting down. It says to put down some foam. I wasn't planning on doing that as I don't think in a camper it would be necessary, anyone else think I should?


Yes!  I'd put the foam under the laminate.  It'll reduce movement of the laminate (and probably squeaks) as well as increase comfort and insulation.



jwstewar said:


> BTW, if I'm using too much space or nobody cares, I'll stop. But if you want me to, I'll keep documenting the process.


With 260 views (so far), people are watching.  It may not be a very interactive thread at this point as you're the only one doing it right now.  Views and questions will increase if/when others start tearing apart their campers.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Keep going Jim. It's looking great so far.


----------



## jwstewar

Finally got the floor finished last night, though now I have to put the 1/4 round down. That is the plan for the weekend.

What a pain in the rump the floor was. Most of it wasn't too bad, but as I had to go around the diagonal part of the bed and then go around the benches for the booth. Those pieces took forever to do. I know one of the pieces around the booth took me an hour to cut. I wanted to keep it close, but it just wouldn't fit so I had to keep taking small cuts until it would fit. Measurement wise "it would fit," but putting it in was another matter. I'll try to get some pics of the floor tonight.

Monica has finished most of the curtains. She has also recovered a lot of the cloth trim pieces. She now is out of fabric to recover the booth cushions. Of all places, she found the fabric she liked at Wal-mart. Now they are out. She is visiting Wal-marts hoping one will have it so she can have it now. Otherwise she will have "our" Wal-mart order it in for her.

Now that the floor is done and I'll have a 4 day weekend, I'm hoping to wrap up most of the repairs/upgrades this weekend. Though I know Friday I'll have to mow. 

Still need to put the kitchen faucet in, tub faucet (isn't here yet, but shipped Monday), put the booth back together, finish hooking the water heater by-pass kit up, install hatch for electric and water, install new bathroom vent (on backorder), finish rear clearance lights (fronts are installed and puttied), and install new breakaway switch. Also need to power wash/sand the tongue and bumper and repaint those. Also need to wash and wax the whole camper. Once the new bathroom vent is installed, I want to seal all of the items on the roof as well. Man there is still a lot to do.


----------



## jwstewar

The tub faucet, new bathroom door latch, and the electric cord hatch cover came today. I believe that is everything now except the bathroom vent. If that doesn't come before long the  .

Monica went today and bought some trim. Instead of buying 1/4 round she like the cove. So that is what I'm installing. A little harder to install because of matching corners which I can't do well anyway and even harder in something that isn't square. She also bought a sheet of laminate. We are now going to recover both tables. 

Anyway, as promised here are a few pics of the floor and she can see some of the trim I got down. This allowed us to put the couch back in and the living room table.


----------



## Doc

Looking good Jim.  Boy, that trailer look LONG.  I had to check the 1st post to see that it's 28 ft.  You been busy for sure.  Won't be long till you can have some fun with her (I am talking about the trailer!   )


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Looks like you are going to enjoy it Jim. Yeah the camper too........LOL


----------



## jwstewar

LOL at Jerry.

I was able to put my new schedule at work yesterday to some good use. Monica and I took the kids to school. We then went to breakfast visited my Aunt for awhile that we bought the camper from (took some stuff back that was still in it.), and then we came home and worked on the camper.

I was able to finish all of the trim around the floor. Monica put the tub faucet and shower head up. I put the faucet in the kitchen. Made a little boo-boo here. I put the faucet in the same location as the old one, but the new faucet is a high rise and it doesn't stick out as far. It is OK when you have the water on, but when you turn it off it will dribble back on the counter, but now that the holes are drilled I can't do much about it   Since saying that, obviously you can tell WE HAVE WATER!!!!  I was able to finish hooking the water heater up and test for leaks. Realized we hooked the bathroom lines up backwards. Had to switch those around real quick. But no leaks other than a small one at the water heater where I installed the by-pass kit. Fixed that and all was good.

Now it was on to gas....did I mention I hate gas. If water leaks, it usually isn't big deal, but a gas leak.... Any way, since we had had the oven and water heater had been disconnected I needed to check those as well. Took a little bit, but I finally got the air out of the lines to the stove. It started burning - though a couple of burners need cleaned. I then turned my focus on to the water heater. Took quite a while, but I finally got the air out of the line back there. Then the moment of truth........finally the pilot to lite and stay lit.......turn the dial and.........poof it ignites just like it is supposed to. About 15 minutes later we have hot water and it shuts off. Yeah.  I was worried about this because my Unkle had taken it out thinking it was bad. Turns out it was just a bad water line in the bathroom - thus part of the reason for the rotten floor there.

So I piddled a little bit and put the new cover in for the cord and took the connection off for the water tank to install a new one. The new one requires quite a bit bigger hole. Wouldn't be a big deal to cut (considering everything else that as been done), but I decided just to paint the old one and put it back it.

It was then time to head out to the high school football game. My daughter who chears for the Pee Wee team (she is in second grade) got to chear with the big girls last night. She loved being out on the field as all of the big boys ran by. You could tell she thought she was hot shit down there chearing for all of those people. They were allowed to cheer the entire first half of the game. She did good keeping up with the girls even though she didn't know all of their cheers. Too bad we lost the game 42 - 21. Our football teams always  , basketball they usually do pretty well.


----------



## jwstewar

Thought you might get a kick out of the ant moving the elephant. See my post in this thread: http://www.nettractortalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2143#post2143


----------



## jwstewar

Woohoo!!! I knew they hadn't used the furnace in awhile because the last few years it has only been used one week out of the year in early August at the County Fair, so I wasn't sure if it still worked or not. It was chilly enough this morning (57) that I could check to see that the furnace was working. It took a couple of tries because of the air in the lines, but after that it fired right up. That thing puts out some serious heat. I power washed it yesterday, but it still needs a good hand washing. We are going to put to laminate on the table(s) today. If my weedeater will start today I'm going to do that, otherwise I will work on start to sand the bumper and tongue. Other than that, we are starting to load it and Monica is still doing some decorating of it.

We are needing some screw button snaps. Lowes have some but they are too short. I might head to a Michael's Craft Store next week on my lunch hour to see if they sell the right size.


----------



## jwstewar

Had a bit of a change of plans on Sunday. I did get the laminate on the table and while it was drying I started sanding the tongue and taking stuff off. Then Monica came out and said Best Buy was having a Labor Day sale and they had a special on a TV for the camper. Ended up making an entire day of shopping. It was a fun day with the kids. Anyway, we ended up with a 19" HD LCD with a digital tuner for it. Regular $329 on sale for $229 and I had a $100 gift card from work. Those wall mounts are expensive. So we came home and ordered one from ebay. It should be here today or tomorrow as it shipped Tuesday.  I played with this in the house with the antennae I also got a BB. Wow, those digital HD changes are pretty cool, even though we are on the fringe and hard time getting any TV signals.

We also bought 10 yards of a leather type material for the booth/bench cushions so Monica can start covering those.

Monday I trimmed the laminate that we put on the kitchen table and got that put back in. That helped the looks a lot. I also started rebuilding the back door. Got it back on but it wasn't closing just right. Fixed that Tueday night. Last night I "finished" the door by screen door magnets, the prop rod, and the awning roller on.

I need to get some pics of the stuff that we've finished. I should be able to finish everything between tonight and tomorrow except for the new screws in the fenders, new hubcabs, and packing the wheel bearings. I'll get them done though. Probably spring.

I think we are planning on going out next weekend with it. I still can't believe how much different it looks.


----------



## Doc

Wow, sounds like you guys are really 'pimpin' it up.   

I bet it will look great.  What a good buy on the TV.  Wish I had a best buy closer to me.  Closest one is in Lancaster.  
Are you going to pull with the TV mounted?


----------



## jwstewar

That is funny Doc, I actually used the term "pimpin'" it the other day. We wanted an undercabinet radio/CD player. Found one at Elder-Beerman for $20. They also had one with a TV for $50. Monica picked it up yesterday. We (ok, me), were thinking it had a DVD player built in it, turns out it didn't. But we were joking that it was going to have 2 flat panel TVs in it. Since the undercabinet TV only had an analog tuner and 2 inputs + MP3 input, we decided to take it back. As having to hook everything to it defeats the purpose of having a small all-in-one unit under the counter. We will go back to just the AM/FM/CD and only 1 flat panel. We'll be so deprived and the camper won't be nearly as pimped. 

For a DVD player we will take one of the kids portable TV/DVD combos (they have 3 for 2 kids). They will also take their slimline PS2. I know the PS2 will play DVDs, but then we have to buy a remote for it and we have the portable all ready plus it can go outside for the kids to watch a movie.

As far as towing with the TV hanging, I'm not sure yet. I would like to, but I'll have to wait and see when I get it mounted. I think I'm actually going to mount it to the side of a cabinet as I think I can get a better anchor there vs. the wall. One thing I've thought about is an additional support for the TV. Something like a bungy or something to take the strain off the wall mount. If the mount had a pin or something that I could pull to disconnect vs. having to take screws out that wouldn't be bad either......Still working on that one.


----------



## jwstewar

I've been meaning to give an update, but haven't had a chance. I was able to get the back door rebuilt to match the front door. I actually think it turned out a little bit better than the front one. Go figure.

You can also see the table after the new laminat was dry and cut. Of course then Monica goes and covers it up. 

Behind the booth there had been a mirror. Following the western them we replaced it with this picture. It was a poster that was mounted. Monica bought a sheet of plexiglass for the front and we used some prefinished fake lumber for the frame.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Really looks good Jim


----------



## jwstewar

We couldn't decide how to "finish" the bottom of the new shower walls. We ended up putting the old trim back around it, but we used new stainless steel painted white screws screwed through putty to prevent water from seeping through.

Next is the new tub faucet. We reused the old shower and hose. Wish they were white, but I couldn't believe how expensive new ones were. Maybe later, but for now these will do.

Next is how I made the transition from the hardwood floor to the floor in the bathroom. I think the transition turned out pretty close. Considering all of the different materials used, I can't believe it came out this close.

It took awhile, but we finally got the vent for the bathroom. That really helped the looks of the bathroom.

This is now what the kitchen looks like after the clock radio was installed and the curtains were finished.

This is the view as you come in the front door now.


----------



## jwstewar

Here are some pics of the new battery box. I installed a little larger box & battery than was there originally. It was originally a group 24, I installed a box that would hold a 27 - 31. I install a group 29 battery. Eventually I'll cut the one bracket out and have some weld it back in. You can also see the tongue frame after sanding a paint.

Next is the new break away switch I installed. The wires had corroded off the old one and since it was 23 years old I just replaced it.

Here is the other side of the tongue frame along with the weight distribution clamps after repainting.

Next is the back bumper and the spare tire cover. We just went with a cheap generic vinyl cover vs. one of the metal ones like was on there. I also went to the tire shop and got another used tire for a spare. The one that was there was used when my uncle put it on and it had been there for 22 years. Didn't figure it was much good.  I'm probably going to move the tire off to the right side as I've got a 2" receiver I'm going to put back there to haul our bikes.


----------



## jwstewar

Finally are some pics of the TV. 

First is the TV in "travel position." It is back flat against the wall directly inline with mount. The TV itself also rests on the valance for the curtain. There is actually an angle bracket directly below it. That keeps the TV from "bouncing" on the mount.

Next is a pic of it pulled out for viewing from the couch.

Third is a pic of it flipped around to see it from the kitchen.

Lastly is a picture of the TV mount.

We actually had our first outing with it last weekend. Everything went pretty well. Pilot blew out on the water heater once, but that was about it. The TV stayed on the wall - which was a good thing.

Still would like to get it waxed before winter. A friend came over and used a commercial sealant around the vents. He is going to come back and cover the rest of the "roof stuff" seams with a different sealer and then we are going to coat the whole roof. These are all commercial products unavailable unless you are license for them so they should last a really long time.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Jim,
What is the brand of that TV mount. I need one just like that.


----------



## jwstewar

Don't know, but here is one just like it on ebay.http://cgi.ebay.com/Swingout-Arm-Wa...ryZ48656QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

We did the bid and got it for the $9.99 price + shipping. He usually has a bunch of them so I would try for the $9.99.

Just looking, that wasn't the same person we bought from. We bought from this guy.http://myworld.ebay.com/warehouseseller but he doesn't have anything right now, but the other mount looks to be the same. Actually is even the same display. Wonder if they could've been suspended from ebay for awhile for something?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

$20 shipping on a $10 item.........I'll pass


----------



## jwstewar

I know, I thought that was a rip-off, but compared to what they cost in the store, the $30 seemed pretty cheap. I actually think it is a better mount than the ones I looked at at Best Buy and Wal-Mart. And those were $100 or more.


----------



## jwstewar

Little follow up to this thread. Not sure why we bought this camper, but it sure was a life safer to have as a closet when the house burned. It also was nice to have a toilet there at the land. The night of the fire the bathroom got use a lot. 

We took the TV into the trailer we are living in. It works pretty well. Love the 1080i picture off the antenna we are getting. I've had the simulated surround sound before but felt it never worked. On this little TV on a digital station the simulated surround sound works pretty well. I find myself looking behind me.

Now the bad news. Looks like the water heater is busted somewhere. I had left the pump on after the fire and it pumped 40 gallons of fresh water through the 6 gallon water heater. Also looks like the new vent in the bathroom is leaking. After the fire we did coat the whole roof like we were going to. I'll try to get up there this weekend and seal around that vent and get that stopped as the sealing looks like it is starting to mold. Guess we get to repaint the ceiling, time for the KILZ.


----------



## jwstewar

Well, a little follow up to this thread. We haven't used this camper any more other than that one weekend right after we finished it. I had trouble getting the roof to stop leaking, but I finally got some commercial sealant and coated the entire roof 3 times. That stopped the leak. Unfortunately, it ruined the new paint on the ceiling. We scrapped all of the loose paint again, coated it with Kilz and then 2 coats of fresh paint. I started to put the new water heater in Saturday. Man, apparently the water heater/toilet had been leaking for quite awhile. The whole floor in the bedroom is gone. I put some OSB down as the main support beams are still good, but the one wood piece at the side wall is gone. I think I'm going to put a piece of angle iron on this and tie it into the OSB that I put in. This then made it rough putting the new water heater in as then it was about 1/4" too high, but I finally got it in. Lastly, I think our final modification to it, is going to be a For Sale sign in the front window. I think we have decided we wanting something with a slide out or 2.


----------



## buckle97

jwstewar said:


> We haven't used this camper any more other than that one weekend right after we finished it. ... I think we have decided we wanting something with a slide out or 2.


 
This sounds just like the logic my wife accuses me of using.  Take something I have only used once in two years, sell it, and buy something even bigger that I might use twice in the next two years.  I love it!


----------



## Doc

I could see it coming and like Buckle97 I understand.  It seems like the obvious next step.  Good luck Jim.


----------



## Gerard

Why not trade it in at a dealer?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'd try my luck at selling it privately.  Even with the work you've put into it, dealers would only look at the book value and basically give you nothing for it on trade.  It does look to be in good shape though.  You'd have no problem selling it privately.


----------



## jwstewar

That is my thinking Brian. Most dealers aren't going to want a 25 year old camper sitting on their lot. It doesn't look "bad" until you set it beside a new one - then it looks horrible.

I finished putting a new water heater in it last night and got everything buttoned back up. I also picked the For Sale signs up. So it will probably hit the front yard tonight or tomorrow morning. I hope it goes quick.


----------



## jwstewar

I finally pulled it down to the end of the road last night. I priced it at $3200. 8:30 this morning phone was ringing. A lady was looking at it. I went down and showed it to her. She seemed really interested, she asked my bottom $, I told her $2900 and I would include the new microwave (Monica didn't want to include that). She said give her a few hours while she went to look for a truck, so I said I would. She called me back later because we went to Cincinnati to look at new ones. She then asked me to come down to $2700, I said I wouldn't do that. She said OK. I'm kicking myself now though, when we got home, I have 8 messages on the answering machine wanting to look at it. At this point I haven't called any of them back because I don't have any cash in hand. She is supposed to come tomorrow and pay and we'll go to the title bureau and sign it over.

BTW, here is the camper that we think we are going to buy: http://www.colerainrv.com/rv/jayco/traveltrailer/474.htm We've put a deposit on it, but we can still back out should we need/decide to.


----------



## Doc

Sounds like it's all falling into place Jim.  Wow, that new one sure looks nice.    Good luck with selling the old one and buying a new one.


----------



## jwstewar

She came yesterday and gave us the money in cash. I signed the title, she signed, and we had it notorized. I towed it to her house for her this morning. She gave me $10 for gas to tow it about 6 miles or so. I didn't care about the money, but I appreciate the offer. At least she just didn't take it for granted - glad to see someone like that now days. I think we are leaning pretty heavily on getting the one that I posted earlier.

We are still going through brochures. We found another one we liked. Same layout out, different company but a couple of different features including fiberglass siding and a little better insulation, but it cost $2000 more and doesn't have as good as warranty and we don't care for the interior color as well. Here it is:  http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory/65207/New-2010-Keystone-RV-Outback-Sydney-Edition-310BHS.aspx

Why can't decision ever be easy? This is almost as hard as what buying tractor was.


----------



## jwstewar

Welp, we decided to go with the one that I linked to in Post #58. We are going to pick it up tomorrow. They said it will take about 3 hours to go over everything. They've changed campers enough since Mom & Dad bought their last new one in '93 that I'll be like a newb there, but I'll be worse, I'll have just enough knowledge to be dangerous.


----------



## Doc

Congrats on the new one.  So, where are you going for your first outing?


----------



## jwstewar

I think we are going to do a weekend "trip" next weekend. It'll probably be some place pretty close to home, determined by which campgrounds have some openings.

I think we are planning a trip for August. Probably down to Lake Cumberland area. I'm kind of looking at the Cumberland Falls area. That area seems like it would be pretty nice.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Congrats Jim, that is a nice unit.


----------

